# Circulation pump for 55 gallon?



## chazeltine (Oct 30, 2019)

Looking for a larger one to upgrade from the one I have in my 55 from a nano reef. I have a Mbuna tank with a sunsun and am looking for something to help kick detritus into the intake. Looking at one with dual heads to aim one from the front of hardscape near the back of the tank and one head pointing towards the backend of the rock pile to go straight to the intake. How much GPH should I be looking at? The one I have my eye on is around 1500 GPH, Is that too much?


----------

